# Lemo RTA



## Rafique (20/1/15)

Hi Guys,

I got a lemo and bought some silica wick.

Has anyone tried using silica wick on the Lemo and what type on coild do you run ?


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/15)

ive got the eleaf alpha. very similar to the lemo. tried to use silica and changed back over to cotton. 

on single horizontal macro coils (2mm dia) using 2mm silica i found it a bit rigid and didnt want to stay positioned on the deck properly. would keep lifting up and away from the deck. DRY HIT CITY !!!

i did get it right after a few attempts but didnt notice a considerable change compared to cotton. also couldnt do chimney coils easily. wraping around the coil it would unravel on its own.

after changing back to cotton i found all of my wicking problems went away.

some people complain that they can get a cotton taste and can only use silica so i guess its all personal preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

I've never used silica in my Kayfun/Lemo, but there are various tutorials on youtube that will show you how 

https://www.youtube.com/results?num...ca&biw=1528&bih=901&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=v1

These are for the Kayfun, but it should be very similar on the Lemo...as they are very similar to build for


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/15)

i've dabbled with silica.... cotton is way more forgiving.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (21/1/15)

Can I use any cotton or ust it be organic


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Can I use any cotton or ust it be organic



You can, but it is risky. You have no idea which pesticides and other nasty chemicals were used in producing the cotton.
You can boil normal cotton as a way to clean it up some, but even then it's sketchy.

It is highly advised to get some organic to be safe. And then boil that too, to be extra safe. Or get some rayon and just use it


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/15)

You can get organic cotton from any dischem. Personally I prefer to use the cotton balls and then boil and rinse them out before leaving to dry on a paper towel.

Rayon and Japanese cotton are the preferred option. Huge improvement over organic cotton


----------



## Rafique (22/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> You can get organic cotton from any dischem. Personally I prefer to use the cotton balls and then boil and rinse them out before leaving to dry on a paper towel.
> 
> Rayon and Japanese cotton are the preferred option. Huge improvement over organic cotton


I bought botton balls just says 100% pure cotton yesterday and they vape ok, the day before I tried normal cotton and got a frangrant taste. Do you guys know where I can find a write up on how to make a rayon wick.


----------



## Rafique (22/1/15)

Ignore the last comment, just saw you get rayon cotton wool, any idea where I can purchase these


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/15)

Rayon is a cellulose fibre made from wood pulp. There are a few vendors that sell them.

The wicks are made the same as you do with regular cotton


----------



## Rafique (22/1/15)

Ok cool let me check with some vendors on the Forum


----------



## CloudSurfer (22/1/15)

I have the lemo. i tried a bit of silica just as a test and the organic cotton is way more forgiving as a wick i find it also soaks the liquid in better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (22/1/15)

yip I also learnt the silica is cr@p


----------



## CloudSurfer (22/1/15)

Sometimes you gotta learn the hard way.


----------



## Rafique (22/1/15)

True, nearly cough a lung out the first drag on silica wick


----------



## Dubz (22/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Ignore the last comment, just saw you get rayon cotton wool, any idea where I can purchase these


https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/rayon-cellucotton/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (22/1/15)

T


Dubz said:


> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/rayon-cellucotton/


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (23/1/15)

First lemo build. Not the prettiest coil but I just wanted to get going. Didn't even wait to wash out or check the goodies that came with it.     

Oh the build is 28g kanthal, 7 wraps, 1.7 ohms. 

Vaping like a champ, now it can't see anything in the study

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Waheed said:


> First lemo build. Not the prettiest coil but I just wanted to get going. Didn't even wait to wash out or check the goodies that came with it.
> 
> Oh the build is 28g kanthal, 7 wraps, 1.7 ohms.
> 
> Vaping like a champ, now it can't see anything in the study



That'll do nicely 
Enjoy the clouds


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

I don't know if it's the awesome chip in the iStick or if the Lemo is just that good, but damn this combo hits hard. Vaping all day at 9W, even 12mg is making me sweat, so far I've managed only about 3ml of juice. This thing chucks vapour and flavour, and it's saving me some juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know if it's the awesome chip in the iStick or if the Lemo is just that good, but damn this combo hits hard. Vaping all day at 9W, even 12mg is making me sweat, so far I've managed only about 3ml of juice. This thing chucks vapour and flavour, and it's saving me some juice



The iStick + Lemo is indeed a pretty amazing pair 
Pop some HH in there and experience it on the next level, just beware the silver monster


----------



## Waheed (23/1/15)

Hahaha @BumbleBee I don't usually use 12mg, after a year of vaping I've tapered down by nic considerably. But yes this thing does hit hard. I want to try a store bought juice and compare the flavour production coz right now I'm vaping DIY juice so can't comment on flavour production but can definitely attest to the cloud production

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> The iStick + Lemo is indeed a pretty amazing pair
> Pop some HH in there and experience it on the next level, just beware the silver monster


HH?


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Waheed said:


> HH?



SkyBlue Happy Holidays


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

Waheed said:


> Hahaha @BumbleBee I don't usually use 12mg, after a year of vaping I've tapered down by nic considerably. But yes this thing does hit hard. I want to try a store bought juice and compare the flavour production coz right now I'm vaping DIY juice so can't comment on flavour production but can definitely attest to the cloud production


On my other devices 12mg just doesn't cut it, I'm on 18mg


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> The iStick + Lemo is indeed a pretty amazing pair
> Pop some HH in there and experience it on the next level, just beware the silver monster


Giving Skyblue a break for now, Boba's Bounty is going in next, yes, at 18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Giving Skyblue a break for now, Boba's Bounty is going in next, yes, at 18mg



Brave man 

At least we'll know why if we don't hear from you for a few days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waheed (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> SkyBlue Happy Holidays


Aha! I'll be sure to get some and give it a go. Thanks


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Waheed said:


> Aha! I'll be sure to get some and give it a go. Thanks



Quite a fantastic juice...and it changes flavour profile at different power levels - more menthol at low wattage, sweeterish at higher levels 
Haven't heard anyone who tried it who didn't at least like it a bit...most people love it (like me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Brave man
> 
> At least we'll know why if we don't hear from you for a few days


You may not hear from me, but remember...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You may not hear from me, but remember...
> 
> View attachment 19962

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

Behold the cloud...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Behold the cloud...
> 
> View attachment 19964



Fantastic cloud 
Just hope you don't get distracted by all that fluffy whiteness and forget that you've got 18mg loaded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Fantastic cloud
> Just hope you don't get distracted by all that fluffy whiteness and forget that you've got 18mg loaded


Erm, yeah.... Took a few tries to get the cloud in the pic, is it warm in here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Erm, yeah.... Took a few tries to get the cloud in the pic, is it warm in here?



LOL, beware "The Mist"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

@Room Fogger


----------



## Room Fogger (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @Room Fogger


I’m really enjoying mine now, flavour is magnificent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (10/1/19)

You are lucky, many different cotton and wire has been introduced since this thread was created so u have it at the perfect time. At one point vendor vape shop had them for r50 a piece, I should have taken a few at the time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Rafique said:


> You are lucky, many different cotton and wire has been introduced since this thread was created so u have it at the perfect time. At one point vendor vape shop had them for r50 a piece, I should have taken a few at the time


In all honesty if I see another one I’m starting negotiations immediately.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> In all honesty if I see another one I’m starting negotiations immediately.


I might beat you to it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I’m really enjoying mine now, flavour is magnificent



Glad for you @Room Fogger 
It has a sharpness to it that I dont get from other tanks Ive tried
It's "razor blade" sharp 
And on fruity menthols with lots of menthol I get a really nice throat burn three quarter way through a long drag
Lovely

I think it has to do with the shape of the chamber and the long thin drip tip
I have tried other driptips but the original tip has the sharpest flavour for me on my juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Silver said:


> Glad for you @Room Fogger
> It has a sharpness to it that I dont get from other tanks Ive tried
> It's "razor blade" sharp
> And on fruity menthols with lots of menthol I get a really nice throat burn three quarter way through a long drag
> ...


Menthol fruit is the next batch going through it @Silver , will be rewicking hopefully Sunday, untill then it’s coffee all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

